# Huron river Sturgeon



## twohats (Oct 1, 2004)

I heard someone caught a sturgeon in the huron.Can this be confirmed? If it was thats good sign .I know way ,way back it use to be a spawning river for them. If they would dredge the mouth this river could be so much better.


----------



## dannym (Jan 5, 2011)

i can only imagine the look on that guys face...:yikes:


----------

